# Property Care



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all.

Is there much work in southern Costa Blanca for property care management?

We are moving over end of September and although I'll be working full time in my current job (remotely) my OH will be looking at getting some work even if it's part time.

We do have experience of property care in the UK and are looking at setting up our own company. But before we do this we want to get a feel if there is a market for a small company or if it's already saturated?

If there is a market would anyone know how we could contact those expats whose properties are lying empty for the winter season?

If possible it would be nice to get a few clients on board before we come over.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think that one is pretty saturated. I have (I think I have??) still got my name on a waiting list to work for a company that does all that stuff. Cleaning, changeovers, checking, general maintenance, meet and greet etc.. There are loads of companies and people doing it. But maybe thats just my area - costa del sol

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

TinaP said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Is there much work in southern Costa Blanca for property care management?
> 
> ...


There is, for sure, but there are a huge amount of people doing this here, as its something that (arguably) needs no additional skills.


----------



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

We didn't think it would be easy but definitely worth a shot. At least my salary will cover all the expenses for about 6 months but need to get my OH doing something and get him out from under my feet for a fews hours at least!

He'd be quite happy doing bar work when the new season starts but this was an idea that we could easily do because we've got experience.

Is there any way of attracting people to our service before we get out there? Perhaps advert in the Costa Blanca News or do you know of any other local papers?

Would be good if we could get it advertised somewhere in the UK as well??

Everyone has been so helpful I'm so glad I found this site!

Know anyone who's good with income tax??!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TinaP said:


> We didn't think it would be easy but definitely worth a shot. At least my salary will cover all the expenses for about 6 months but need to get my OH doing something and get him out from under my feet for a fews hours at least!
> 
> He'd be quite happy doing bar work when the new season starts but this was an idea that we could easily do because we've got experience.
> 
> ...


Theres a local paper here called "The Sur in English" (I think thats what its called!!??) Try and google it and have a look at whats around and maybe you can put an ad in on line??

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

As Jo says, its the Sur in English, Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News but its a Costa del Sol newspaper. 
Jo is also correct in saying the market is saturated with people who will look after your property, clean your apartment/swimming pool & run you to the airport, you´re about 10 years too late!. 
I´m sorry to be always so negative but so many people (not just English) come down to this coast with no Spanish/skills/experience, I thought some years ago that over 90% of people coming here to start a business would lose their money, or more importantly, their partner in the first year. I have not changed my mind!. Of course if you want to retire here with a steady income that's another matter. Robert (here since 1983).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You need the Costa Blanca News for our area

Costa Blanca News Online - Spain's leading international weekly


----------



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe everyone wouldn't be so negative on our move if I gave you one of the main reasons for moving.

My in-laws retired to Costa Blanca 2 years ago and last September my father-in-law (67) suddenly collapsed with kidney failure and is now on daily dialysis. We did think things were improving but he was ill about 2 months ago and now the specialist is not sure if he will be well/strong enough for a transplant.

He's made the decision to stay in Spain because it's is home now and he's received excellent care. But obviously it's hard for us because we only see him a few times a year and it's got to the stage where they need a bit of help doing jobs around the house/gardening etc - whilst he was very energetic last summer he tires easily now and has almost given up on his beloved game of golf.

My OH was made redundant about 6 weeks ago and has struggled to find any work in the UK so call it 'fate' it just seemed like the perfect opportunity to make the move to Spain. It's not something we've just decided, we've been thinking about since the in-laws retired there 2 years ago but didn't really think we could manage on one salary. But now we have a bit of savings we are actually able to manage for about 6 months at least.

We don't expect it to be a bed of roses and for work to be waiting for my OH, nor dor we expect the same lifestyle that the in-laws have got. That's why we are looking at a different area than where they actually live that will give us the life we want, but so we are close enough to visit each week.

So, there you go. I have a well paid full time job which I can continue doing in Spain - it pays well so we'll have enough money to cover our bills etc. But we were just looking at ideas for work that will give my OH some part time hours and bring that bit extra in for us.

We were just looking for a bit of guidance from all of you as you have the experiences of living in Spain and perhaps understand our main reason for the move...

You've all been fantastic so far and things are moving forward for us:
* Found a villa and they are prepared to offer 11 month rental
* Dog's been vaccinated against rabies - PET Cert nearly complete
* Swopped car for a little van so we can travel by ferry
* In process of opening spanish bank account
* Found tenant for our house (actually a friend so even better)
* +++!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TinaP said:


> Maybe everyone wouldn't be so negative on our move if I gave you one of the main reasons for moving.


I'm not being negative and yes, your reasons are admirable, I'm just answering your questions. I was desperate to move over here too as I'm sure was everyone else here - ok, maybe for different reasons, but I seriously thought it would be easier than it has been. I absolutely love it here and wouldnt want to ever go back to the UK. Sadly my husband hates it and seems to spend most of his time back in the UK working. The children blow hot and cold - they're bored most of the time at the moment and they find it too hot. So it could be for us that we will have to go back to the UK - I WONT GO BACK HAPPILY THOUGH!


The good bits are: the weather, the scenery, the relaxed attitude, the beaches, rubbish collections on a daily basis, the people, the freedom, the cost of living is still cheaper here

The bad bits are: the lack of work, the pay if you can find work, the rising inflation, the heat, the mosquitoes, the language barrier, the lack of trust with both spanish and brits (my OH has a problem with that one!!), stray dogs and cats roaming the street (I have a problem with that one!!!), ADSL and telefonica are a bit hit and miss - although I think thats where we are

Somewhere on this site is a list of the positives and negatives of living in Spain. But no one is trying to put you off, we're just trying to tell it like it is and has been for us.

The best thing for you is to come and do it - you'll probably find a whole new bunch of positives and negatives LOL

Jo


----------



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Jojo. Sorry if I sounded 'snappy' in my last post and I do appreciate everyone being honest rather than 'negative.

Everything just seems to be falling into place in the UK making it that much easier. I know it's not going to be easy to find work but my OH will help his parents out and maybe they'll give him some beer money LOL!!

My job's secure and the money really is good enough to see us through for 6 months. We'd also sell my car in the UK which will give us an emergency fund if we need it (but would rather keep this money to buy a spanish car in 6months)

I know the heat can be unbearable and the mozzies eat me alive but we've had 2 days of sun this week in the UK and they've already forecast rain and thunder for the weekend -typical!

We're both young enough to be able to return to the UK and our house will be there to go back to if it doesn't work out. We don't have children either so that makes it a lot easier.

The alternative is to move in with the in-laws for a couple of months, save some more cash and then look for a rental place but .. much as I love them and want to be closer I really don't think I could cope with being that close for longer than 2 weeks!

If we are going to do it then we need to keep our independence. So it looks like we are taking the plunge end of September - so much to sort out before then haha!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I really do wish you well. We've still got our house in the UK too, my grown-up (??) daughters live there and pay us rent and my OH is living there most of the time too, so we havent cut all our ties, which is reassuring - obviously we have some marital issues going on, but this isnt the right forum for that - but thats maybe tainting my replies.

You go for it!! But keep inj mind what we've all said, then you wont be dissappointed or have any nasty surprises!!!!

Jo x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

TinaP said:


> Maybe everyone wouldn't be so negative on our move if I gave you one of the main reasons for moving.


Sorry about your troubles Tina - hope everything works out OK

I just wanted to say also that I wasn't being negative. That is the real situation here on the CB.

The only positive on that I can offer is that I didn't come over here looking for work and I look after a pool and a town house for a couple of people, so maybe if you push enough flyers through doors (which is the way I'd do it) you might get somewhere in time


----------

